# [Solved] No display after upgrade, no display after coming back to original parts



## rhed5

It's been a whole long time since I've visited overclock.net. Glad to see it's still doing well.
I've been going insane the past couple days trying to figure out why I'm unable to get any display showing. I had gotten some new parts for an upgrade - new case(lancool 2 mesh), cpu(5600x), gpu(3070) and ram (crucial 16x2 3600 mz). I had updated the BIOS of my motherboard to the latest one for 5600x compatibility.
I migrated my existing motherboard as well as the other parts I was planning to reuse , everything went smoothly, and once I finished my migration with the newly bought parts added, I noticed wasn't able to get any display showing. I checked my power/gpu/ram/cpu placements and refit them multiple of times but still had the same issue. I figured it might be one of my new parts, so I tried switching out each of my new component for my old component which I knew worked just fine, to troubleshoot and find out what component might be the issue. However after having replaced all of them, and having the exact same computer I started with (save for the case) I was still unable to post or get any video output. I coudn't believe it. I ****ed up somewhere. I tried all the different RAM slots using 1 dimm, resetting the CMOS, switching out the power cables, different pci e slots, etc.
After running out of patience, I took out just the motherboard, CPU, GPU, 1 stick of ram, PSU put it on top of a cardboard box and tried jumpstarting it from there. I am still unable to get anything! The only difference was that from that setting, I was able to get my caps lock on my keyboard for a bit. Anyone have any ideas what my issue might be? I feel like I'm taking crazy pills here, and am out of ideas.
**What is your parts list? 
CPU
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7 GHz 8-Core Processor
CPU Cooler
EVGA CLC 240 74.82 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler Motherboard
Asus Prime X470-Pro ATX AM4 Motherboard Memory
Crucial Ballistix 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200 CL16 Power Supply Seasonic 650w Video Card
MSI GeForce GTX 1060 6GB 6 GB GAMING X Video Card


----------



## Asmodian

Is it possible you had a short to the case somewhere? The difference in behavior between in and out of the case is worrisome.

Do you have anyway to re-flash the BIOS? I don't see a mention of BIOS flashback on that board so maybe not.

Try different PCIe slots for the GPU and different memory slots if you haven't already. Obviously the motherboard is suspect since it is the only core piece not changed. I suppose the power supply could also have gone bad or been harmed by whatever happened but that is less likely.

What does the fan plugged into the CPU fan header on the motherboard do?


----------



## rhed5

Asmodian said:


> Is it possible you had a short to the case somewhere? The difference in behavior between in and out of the case is worrisome.
> 
> Do you have anyway to re-flash the BIOS? I don't see a mention of BIOS flashback on that board so maybe not.
> 
> Try different PCIe slots for the GPU and different memory slots if you haven't already. Obviously the motherboard is suspect since it is the only core piece not changed. I suppose the power supply could also have gone bad or been harmed by whatever happened but that is less likely.
> 
> What does the fan plugged into the CPU fan header on the motherboard do?


Thanks for the response. I've tried all the multiple PCI-e slots as well as the ram slots. I concur that it is most likely either the motherboard or the power supply. I just don't understand how it could've happened. As for the case it self, is it possible for a case to cause a short somewhere? I wasn't aware of such.

The fan plugged in to the CPU fan header looks to function normally when I turn the power on as well as the case fans, the GPU lights up too. I'm just puzzled what the hell happened.


----------



## Asmodian

rhed5 said:


> As for the case it self, is it possible for a case to cause a short somewhere? I wasn't aware of such.


Absolutely, it is pretty common with standoffs in the wrong place. All it takes is anything metal touching a trace with voltage on the motherboard, usually this is more exciting and you notice it (and cry) so this is not my first guess for you. Everything seems working pretty well, minus display, a short _can_ do anything but usually the result is more obviously dead.



rhed5 said:


> The fan plugged in to the CPU fan header looks to function normally when I turn the power on as well as the case fans, the GPU lights up too. I'm just puzzled what the hell happened.


And they all stay on indefinitely? What display output are you using? Try a Display Port if you haven't.

What beep code do you get?









I will let you know if I can think of any other troubleshooting ideas.


----------



## hdtvnut

You may be reaching a BIOS output that is not displaying. Have you changed monitors? If you have a more advanced monitor beyond 1920x1080 native, try an older one.


----------



## rhed5

Asmodian said:


> Absolutely, it is pretty common with standoffs in the wrong place. All it takes is anything metal touching a trace with voltage on the motherboard, usually this is more exciting and you notice it (and cry) so this is not my first guess for you. Everything seems working pretty well, minus display, a short _can_ do anything but usually the result is more obviously dead.
> 
> 
> 
> And they all stay on indefinitely? What display output are you using? Try a Display Port if you haven't.
> 
> What beep code do you get?
> View attachment 2476673
> 
> 
> I will let you know if I can think of any other troubleshooting ideas.


Thanks for the explanation around the shorting. Learned another thing to watch out for  

As for the fans, they stayed on until I shut the system off. As for my display output, I am currently using HDMI cables. While searching online, I saw articles mentioning display ports but I figured this wasn't the primary issue as HDMI cables were working just fine before. I

As for the Bios Beeps, I"m not getting any, which might suggest it's a MB issue? Thanks again for responding, really appreciate it. At this point, I'm gonna get some sleep and see if I can tackle this again with a fresher head.


----------



## rhed5

hdtvnut said:


> You may be reaching a BIOS output that is not displaying. Have you changed monitors? If you have a more advanced monitor beyond 1920x1080 native, try an older one.


Hey man, Nope, using the same Dell S2417DG and Ultrasharp U2719D I was using before. Same cables, same everything pretty much.

Sigh, how much I miss Intel's integrated graphics in a situation liek this.


----------



## Asmodian

rhed5 said:


> As for the Bios Beeps, I"m not getting any, which might suggest it's a MB issue? Thanks again for responding, really appreciate it. At this point, I'm gonna get some sleep and see if I can tackle this again with a fresher head.


Or CPU, it needs the CPU to beep. But it probably isn't the memory or GPU... or getting stuck on display port output either. 

Edit: actually that motherboard does not have its own speaker, you need an external one. They are a dying breed so that case probably doesn't include one.


----------



## hdtvnut

You may have a corrupt BIOS, but neither of your monitors is native 1920x1080. Try one before giving up.


----------



## SmOgER

Did you check for any bent pins on CPUs? Maybe it doesn't like the new one and you somehow damaged your old CPU, or maybe both have bent pin or 2. Long shot, but besides doing that beeping troubleshooting there's nothing else much left short of trying another psu/mobo.

PS. I assume your system worked fine after upgrading BIOS before you switched-out the parts.


----------



## Gunderman456

It sounds to me that your Bios flash got corrupted. Does your mobo have duel Bios? If so, reinstall older CPU and switch to that Bios and see if it'll work. 

If not, make sure you downloaded the proper bios and try again. Most likely, the board is bricked. Usually, loosing power will cause this issue during a flash and in your case just bad luck that the Bios flash corrupted the Bios chip on the mobo. If mobo is still under warranty RMA.


----------



## rhed5

Asmodian said:


> Or CPU, it needs the CPU to beep. But it probably isn't the memory or GPU... or getting stuck on display port output either.
> 
> Edit: actually that motherboard does not have its own speaker, you need an external one. They are a dying breed so that case probably doesn't include one.


Yeah, no onboard speakers on this. I do not have an external one.



hdtvnut said:


> You may have a corrupt BIOS, but neither of your monitors is native 1920x1080. Try one before giving up.


Why would a native resoluation of 1920 x 1080 matter? I'm curious why(lack thereof) that might cause a problem. 



SmOgER said:


> Did you check for any bent pins on CPUs? Maybe it doesn't like the new one and you somehow damaged your old CPU, or maybe both have bent pin or 2. Long shot, but besides doing that beeping troubleshooting there's nothing else much left short of trying another psu/mobo.
> 
> PS. I assume your system worked fine after upgrading BIOS before you switched-out the parts.


I checked for bent pins on both CPU's, it's hard to tellbut I can't see anything obviously bent. 
As for the bios update, my old CPU worked just fine after updating to the latest version (PRIME X470-PRO BIOS & FIRMWARE | Motherboards | ASUS USA/) which was 5833(beta), in hindsight , maybe i should've updated to the latest non-beta version.



Gunderman456 said:


> pt


I don't believe my motherboard has dual bios. Is it even possible to update the bios again? I took out the CMOS battery to try to restore the origianl BIOS.

At this point, I'm debating whether just order a new b550 or x570 motherboard and giving it a go again. My only concern is i dont' know 100% if the motherboard is the issue. I might also order the external speakers Asmodian mentioned which look to be around $6 on amazon.


----------



## UltimateSetup

You prolly brick your mobo when you updated the bios. I still dont trust bios update for x470 and b450 platfrom. To be safe just buy the b550 or the x570 mobo.


----------



## rhed5

UltimateSetup said:


> You prolly brick your mobo when you updated the bios. I still dont trust bios update for x470 and b450 platfrom. To be safe just buy the b550 or the x570 mobo.


Certainly a possibility. I just ordered a b550 motherboard, I will update this post on what my results are with a new motherboard.


----------



## hdtvnut

TIFWIW. I have various Nvidia cards, and have tested about six new MB's . They often will not display BIOS on my 4K Acer monitor HDMI, but will display every time on a 2K monitor.


----------



## SmOgER

hdtvnut said:


> TIFWIW. I have various Nvidia cards, and have tested about six new MB's . They often will not display BIOS on my 4K Acer monitor HDMI, but will display every time on a 2K monitor.


Well PC should not only POST but also BOOT with sound into windows even if you don't have any monitor connected at all.


----------



## Asmodian

hdtvnut said:


> TIFWIW. I have various Nvidia cards, and have tested about six new MB's . They often will not display BIOS on my 4K Acer monitor HDMI, but will display every time on a 2K monitor.


I have had the same issue, but to my LG CX TV via HDMI. I think the cards get stuck thinking they should send the display out via Display Port, but I have no idea why they do. My 3090 did it recently, it was quite alarming for a bit.

Usually a complete power down (turn off/unplug PSU) and then making sure the HDMI device is on before powering up the PC convinces the GPU to output to HDMI. I have been worried when this didn't seem to work for a bit but I am pretty sure every card eventually could display POST via HDMI after doing something like this.


----------



## rhed5

OK , so i finally figured out the issue. I ordered a new motherboard, and was still having this issue, luckily, this motherboard had a LED troubleshooter, and found out there were no issues with the CPU/RAM/VGA.

The issue was.... with the HDMI cable. I was lazily thinking it could not be the cables since i didn't change anything and it was working fine before, and when I tried a display port cable, it worked. I feel stupid, but i'm glad the issue has been resolved.

A big thanks to everyone taking part in trying to figure this out with me.


----------



## Asmodian

Truly a weird bug! I am sorry it caused you to buy a new motherboard but I am glad you solved it.

If you plug in the HDMI once you are in Windows can you get a picture out of it?


----------

